# See what a TinBoats Sweatshirt can do for you!



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

30 lber







28 and a 25 lbers


----------



## bulldog (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats!!! Big ole fishies!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 5, 2011)

Bif fat ones =D> Can I catch some half that size with a TinBoats T-shirt?????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2011)

FishingCop said:


> Bif fat ones =D> Can I catch some half that size with a TinBoats T-shirt?????




It does not work like that

However, if you get a _TinBoats.net_ Tattoo. . . . . . .


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice fish Dave!

One day........


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice fisheys Dave! =D> =D> Must have been the combined power of the tinboats sweatshirt and the tinboats tattoo that you got that one night on the Cape! (I have pictures but this is a PG site) :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## one100grand (Jun 6, 2011)

Will you take me fishing? I don't even need to catch stripers like that, just seeing them caught would be awesome. Very nice fish =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2011)

one100grand said:


> Will you take me fishing? I don't even need to catch stripers like that, just seeing them caught would be awesome. Very nice fish =D> =D> =D>




What are you doing this Friday - you could be here catching and it is not that long of a drive (3 hours)


----------



## fender66 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice.

Tattoo in the works. :---)


----------



## KMixson (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep, That's a fish.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 6, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > Bif fat ones =D> Can I catch some half that size with a TinBoats T-shirt?????
> ...



Okay, the T-shirt AND tattoo will get me the big ones, right?? I have the T-shirt - Jim, how much for the tattoo??


----------



## one100grand (Jun 6, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> > Will you take me fishing? I don't even need to catch stripers like that, just seeing them caught would be awesome. Very nice fish =D> =D> =D>
> ...



Sadly I'm working a company event...if you're serious, I could definitely make it up the following weekend...


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 6, 2011)

Ahab forgot to mention what a tacklewarehouse sweatshirt can do






Actually I just watched on the trip, I had no action at all. It was alot of fun seeing the fish smash at the bunker on top though. I was glad to take some pics with the fish though :mrgreen: 

We also had the luxury of fishing with the guy that is on captain ahab's avatar. He was on a head boat with us last spring. It was a shock when we saw him walking down to the dock to fill the charter. He liked to call things cocknockers, very entertaining :lol:


----------



## Zum (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome....very jealous


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2011)

one100grand said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > one100grand said:
> ...




I am serious - let me know


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this the Capt trying to atone for the Cape Cod trip?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 8, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Is this the Capt trying to atone for the Cape Cod trip?



No atonement needed - I had a great time once they let me out of the bathroom!


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 8, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the Capt trying to atone for the Cape Cod trip?
> ...



Sad part is, after we let Dave out of the bathroom it was all down hill for me and Jim


----------

